# Word Bearer Terminator



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey guys, I had some free time so I got a whole buncha Adrian Smith reference (the 40k artist not the guitarist of Iron Maiden, though I was listening to a lot of Maiden at the time) and had at it, hope y'all like it


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Freakin' beautiful, as per. Excellent work :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

!!!! Stunning work Slaine!!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## BJORN (Sep 20, 2011)

The look on his face gives me the shivers. Very nice work!!!! I really like the fresh head on his belt, so ef-ing brutal!!!


----------



## Tarkon (Jun 5, 2011)

wow, that's is a VERY cool drawing! excellent work!


----------



## bbqbeefburgerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like it was done by a pro, great job!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing... :shok:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

bbqbeefburgerman said:


> Looks like it was done by a pro, great job!


Slaine is about as professional as they get.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

You should be doing the artwork for the codexs, books or anything warhammer related! WOW


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

wow. just wow. that's scary.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait... Let me see if I have this right.. You DREW that! Holy DAMN! :shok:

Purely amazing! Rep inbound to you good sir!


----------

